# Wörter zum Thema "Frühling/Sommer"



## Niranda (10. April 2009)

Hey =)

Ich brauche Wörter zum Thema Frühling (oder Sommer).
1-3 Wörter zusammenhängend maximal.

Wer nicht weis, was ich mein hier ne einfache Fragestellung dazu:

*Welche Wörter oder Wortgruppe (max. 3) verbindest du ohne groß nachzudenken mit Frühling (alternativ Sommer)?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira ^.^

--------------
Liste, was mir bisher in dem Thread hier gefällt:
-


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Heuschnupfen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. April 2009)

Sonne Hitze (Und das fängt alles erst an -.-)


----------



## Asoriel (10. April 2009)

Geruch, Wärme, Natur. Das wären meine 3 Worte


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Bikinis, Bier, Conventions. Entschuldigt meine Oberlfächligkeit :/


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2009)

sonne,glück,frische,hoffnung,wärme...
haha,geil,und von selor den heuschnupfen


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

fruehlingsmuedigkeit *zzz*


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2009)

oh,auf ein wort hat mich meine frau eben noch gebracht:frühjahrsputz...ich muss weg...


----------



## Night falls (10. April 2009)

Hardt, Festivals, Sonnenbrand


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2009)

Gott ist tot (Oh yeah!)


----------



## Haxxler (10. April 2009)

Sonne, Wärme, Grün


----------



## aseari (10. April 2009)

freibad, heuschnupfen, sommerferien, hitze, schöne natur


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hardt


*schmunzel* Die Kifferwiese....


Sonnenbrand, Allergie, langärmlige Pullover, Sehnsucht nach dem Herbst


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Allergie


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. April 2009)

Naturheilpraktiker wirken echt wunder - bin seit 6 oder 7 jahren befreit so btw x)

Hat niemand ne wunderschöne Wortgruppe wie z.B. "Apfel essen"? ^^ max 3 Wörter =)


----------



## Konov (10. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Naturheilpraktiker wirken echt wunder - bin seit 6 oder 7 jahren befreit so btw x)
> 
> Hat niemand ne wunderschöne Wortgruppe wie z.B. "Apfel essen"? ^^ max 3 Wörter =)



In Sonne legen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2009)

Barfußmorgentauwiesenspaziergang


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> langärmlige Pullover


Pullover im Frühling/Sommer wenns warm ist? o_O


----------



## Haxxler (10. April 2009)

Vielleicht kriegt sie so schnell Sonnenbrand oder so. Vielleicht mag sie es auch einfach nur heiss ^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2009)

Fast richtig: Sonnenallergie. Wenn die Sonne richtig scheint muss ich was langärmliges anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Fast richtig: Sonnenallergie. Wenn die Sonne richtig scheint muss ich was langärmliges anziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha,du arme.
@ Topic:
Sich bräunen lassen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. April 2009)

Mir fällt zu dem Thema noch der Begriff "Arschritzenschwitzwasser" ein.


----------



## Night falls (10. April 2009)

> *schmunzel* Die Kifferwiese....



Ach was, du warst schonmal in Wuppertal?^^
Mal davon abgesehen... Ich kiffe im Grunde genommen fast nie, es ist einfach nur super sonnig und entspannt da! Achja, und Bier ist es da auch D:


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach was, du warst schonmal in Wuppertal?^^


Ich komme aus Wuppertal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war zwar vor 10 Jahren zum letzten Mal da, aber anscheinend hat sich nicht viel verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Nil in Rosette

Schwer sowas in drei Worten zu sagen. Würde eigentlich so heißen:

Es wird langsam so scheisse warm, dass es einem so vorkommt, als hätte man den Nil zwischen den Arschritzen und dieser hat grade Hochwasser!!!!

(Fluchwörter sind beabsichtigt und erwünscht - scheiß Hitze)


----------



## Rodney (11. April 2009)

Nähe, Sommerwind (wahlweise auch ohen "Sommer" vorne dran), Traumnacht (nicht im sexuellen Sinn.)


----------



## mastergamer (11. April 2009)

Hmm ..

Wind, Sonne, Eis .. Oh ja!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Hmm Sommer (defenitiv mehr als 3 wörter)

grilln, chilln, sonnen

und dann noch

Donaufeste, Geburtstag, Freunde, INlineskaten, allergie, terrase, Pohlman, Wise guys, teich saubermachen, holz aufschlichten, wasserschlacht


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Spielplatz, Freude, Kinderlachen


besonders das Kinderlachen finde ich als untrügliches Zeichen das der Sommer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn nun is auf Spielplätzen die Hölle los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

party
grillen
sauf feste

und sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



open air
"sommer sonne sonnenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 
schöne frauen 
nicht so schöne frauen die leider trozdem im bikini rumlaufen :<
alte typen die am sabbern sind ..
sport
und wie lod gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wise guys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEm8Dtw6EGM


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wie lod gesagt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und da ihr 2 diese band kennt und hoffentlich noch mehr lieder kennt von denen ... seid ihr 2 mir richtig sympathisch ... Cologne 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Motorrad fahren
endlich warm
Sonne
grün


----------



## bkeleanor (14. April 2009)

Blumen blühen farbig (oder so)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Ich könnte mich jedes Mal über diesen Thread lehnen und reiern.^^ Alle am schwärmen, dass es wieder warm wird und dann rumheulen, wenn die 35°C Marke geknackt wird und ihr in der Schule, oder im Büro vor Euch hinbrütet und der Schweiß am Körper schon anfängt zu kochen.

PS: Klimaerwärmung suckt, need neue Eiszeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich jedes Mal über diesen Thread lehnen und reiern.^^ Alle am schwärmen, dass es wieder warm wird und dann rumheulen, wenn die 35°C Marke geknackt wird und ihr in der Schule, oder im Büro vor Euch hinbrütet und der Schweiß am Körper schon anfängt zu kochen.
> 
> PS: Klimaerwärmung suckt, need neue Eiszeit.


wir hatten doch auch schon Arschritzennil als wort :>

aber du hast recht

schwitzen, braten, jammern, ventilator, eis, sonnenschirm, kühle kellerwohnung


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich jedes Mal über diesen Thread lehnen und reiern.^^ Alle am schwärmen, dass es wieder warm wird und dann rumheulen, wenn die 35°C Marke geknackt wird und ihr in der Schule, oder im Büro vor Euch hinbrütet und der Schweiß am Körper schon anfängt zu kochen.
> 
> PS: Klimaerwärmung suckt, need neue Eiszeit.



also i mag es warm und heiß erst recht und ne eiszeit will i erst recht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also net gleich immer so böse werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alles is doof motto rum posaunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotz alledem mag ich dich und deine pessimistische, realistishc denkende art ( du weißt sicherlich wie i das meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich jedes Mal über diesen Thread lehnen und reiern.^^ Alle am schwärmen, dass es wieder warm wird und dann rumheulen, wenn die 35°C Marke geknackt wird und ihr in der Schule, oder im Büro vor Euch hinbrütet und der Schweiß am Körper schon anfängt zu kochen.
> 
> PS: Klimaerwärmung suckt, need neue Eiszeit.


Ich mag die Wärme und 35°C wären jetzt nichtmal so schlimm. Ich mag den Sommer und finde diese jahreszeiten wesentlich besser als Herbst oder Winter wo es kalt ist :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Wärme und 35°C wären jetzt nichtmal so schlimm. Ich mag den Sommer und finde diese jahreszeiten wesentlich besser als Herbst oder Winter wo es kalt ist :/



Mainstream-Meinung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne jetzt mal im Ernst ... wie kann man diese abscheuliche Hitze nur mögen ... noch nie wegen Hitze in Ohnmacht gefallen? Sonnenpusteln? 
Ihr Pupis hattet doch bestimmt schon Sonnenbrand. Ich kenne KEINEN der beim Sonnebrand nicht rumheult ... legen sich in die Sonne mit den Worten "Will schön braun werden" und heulen dann rum, dass sie rot sind.

/target
/spit


Ihr seht, ich schieb nen ziemlichen Hass auf Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Frage Tonk... auf was schiebst du eigentlich keinen Hass?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage Tonk... auf was schiebst du eigentlich keinen Hass?



Da gibt es so einiges, aber prozentual mag ich wohl 70% auf der Welt nicht so.^^


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mainstream-Meinung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Selor schrieb:


> Frage Tonk... auf was schiebst du eigentlich keinen Hass?


/sign @ Selor

Also i hab bis dato noch keinen Sonnenbrand gehabt und i mag die Sonne sowie die Hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nix Mainstream Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und nix Mainstream Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und wie.^^ Frag mal die Leute auf der Strasse, ob ihnen die Wärme gefällt. 90% mindestens werden ja sagen.


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

i mein doch meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (14. April 2009)

Sonnenschein, Blütentraum (oder Fluch für Allergiker), Spaß


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ne jetzt mal im Ernst ... wie kann man diese abscheuliche Hitze nur mögen ... noch nie wegen Hitze in Ohnmacht gefallen? Sonnenpusteln?
> Ihr Pupis hattet doch bestimmt schon Sonnenbrand. Ich kenne KEINEN der beim Sonnebrand nicht rumheult ... legen sich in die Sonne mit den Worten "Will schön braun werden" und heulen dann rum, dass sie rot sind.


Abscheuliche Hitze? Ich find sie toll wie gesagt. Und nein ich bin noch nie wegen Hitze in Ohnmacht gefallen,und ja ich hatte auch schon Sonnenbrand - klar,nervig ist es,aber ok passiert nunmal,ändert aber sicherlich nicht meine Meinung über den Sommer. Und ich heule nicht rum weil ich Sonnenbrand habe o_O


----------



## Haxxler (17. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Na und wie.^^ Frag mal die Leute auf der Strasse, ob ihnen die Wärme gefällt. 90% mindestens werden ja sagen.


Weil normale Menschen ja auch Wärme mögen oO "Mainstream Meinung" selten so gelacht xD Mann kann den Sommer, die Hitze und die Sonne auch mögen ohne ständig nen Sonnenbrand zu bekommen. Außerdem solltest du vielleicht öfter in die Sonne, dann bekommst du auch nicht nach 5 Minuten einen Sonnenbrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Weil normale Menschen ja auch Wärme mögen oO "Mainstream Meinung" selten so gelacht xD Mann kann den Sommer, die Hitze und die Sonne auch mögen ohne ständig nen Sonnenbrand zu bekommen. Außerdem solltest du vielleicht öfter in die Sonne, dann bekommst du auch nicht nach 5 Minuten einen Sonnenbrand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry, dass ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber ich hatte bisher einmal einen Sonnenbrand. Auf der Nase und das nach 3-5 Stunden in der Sonne hocken. Ich hab nichts gegen Wärme, ich hab was gegen Hitze. Die fängt bei mir halt schon ab >20°C an.

Ausserdem: Habe ich das Mögen von Sommer, Sonne, Hitze vom Sonnenbrand abhängig gemacht? Wär ja ein wenig dumm, denn laut deinem Satz würde das bedeuten Sonnenbrand  = Spass im Sommer.


----------



## Zonalar (17. April 2009)

Ich mag die Hitze, wenn mir dabei ein sanfter Wind meine Wangen streicheln.

Ohne Wind wäre die Hitze unerträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. April 2009)

Pollenflug
Insekten/Krabbelviecher

aber auch

Barbecue, In der Sonne Chillen, Outdoor-Parties


----------

